# Heat/light source needed for Amazon Milk Frogs?



## Jenn_Tigercat (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi I have two Amazon milk frogs and am curious as to if they need a light source or not. I read that they need to be kept between 75 - 85 degrees. Do they need a basking light or is that only needed if it gets too cold in the house. Just curious cause I am thinking that a basking light would dry them out or the tank out, especially where I live cause it is so dry here.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lights in frog tanks serve two main purposes; to help plant growth and (maybe!) to provide UV. The main part of the heat should come from heatmats or similar, rather than a reptile-style basking lamp.


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lights in frog tanks serve two main purposes; to help plant growth and (maybe!) to provide UV. The main part of the heat should come from heatmats or similar, rather than a reptile-style basking lamp.


I have a similar question.

My heat mat doesn't seem to be providing enough heat. It's on a mat stat for 30C but it isn't reaching it. 

There's no frogs in there just yet (Sunday) and I current have a low wattage basking lamp in there. Is this a no-no? 

If so, what other ways can I increase the temp? A 2nd heat mat elsewhere in the tank? I have already covered some of the mesh to bring up the heat but don't want to cover up too much otherwise conditions will become stagnant. 

Thanks in advance.
Steph


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

retrophile said:


> I have a similar question.
> 
> My heat mat doesn't seem to be providing enough heat. It's on a mat stat for 30C but it isn't reaching it.
> 
> ...


A basking lamp isn't necessarily a totally bad thing, although it does noticably lower the humidity. As long as you are checking and spraying regularly (ie daily), it can be done. What kind of tank are you using, an Exo? If so, they are provided with ventilation to spare- you could cover all of the top that isn't covered by light fittings and it still won't get stagnant. Where is your mat sited? It helps to use a sheet of poly so that the mat is sandwiched between it and the glass- either under the tank (stand the tank on the poly with the mat between them) or on the side (mat taped to the glass, poly tile taped over it). Some people do use two mats.


----------



## retrophile (Jul 3, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> A basking lamp isn't necessarily a totally bad thing, although it does noticably lower the humidity. As long as you are checking and spraying regularly (ie daily), it can be done. What kind of tank are you using, an Exo? If so, they are provided with ventilation to spare- you could cover all of the top that isn't covered by light fittings and it still won't get stagnant. Where is your mat sited? It helps to use a sheet of poly so that the mat is sandwiched between it and the glass- either under the tank (stand the tank on the poly with the mat between them) or on the side (mat taped to the glass, poly tile taped over it). Some people do use two mats.


I've got poly in under the heat mat (below the tank) same as what i've always done with fish. It is an exo, so I will try covering the entire top as until tonight I had left about a 3rd of the top mesh space free. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Milk frogs are rainforest canopy frogs, in the wild they would be exposed to high temperatures and high UVB levels.

They do best with a 30C basking spot.


----------

